# New Products from Jamminjigs



## Jamminjigs (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to let everyone know we added all of the Bad Dog Lures line to our Jamminjigs site. This way you can get both products from one site and not have to pay extra shipping. As I do every year, below are a few new items we added this year.

Thanks,
Brian
www.jamminjigs.com
www.baddoglures.com


*Neon Glow Grubs*



















*#6 Neon Glitter Teardrops*



















*Minnows*



















*Football Jigs*


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Brian : absolutely love your products and use them on hard and soft water. Do you have any plans for making larger jigs for open water in the near future ? Like the football jigs in 1/8 oz hint hint


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice looking Brian.
OK guys, lets get the orders placed. These are some of the best jigs on the market, handsdown!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Looking good!!! The football jigs will get 'em for sure!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got my order last week 
awesome jigs they look good in the pictures and even better in person
can't wait for the ice
Geowol
George


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

just put in another order!!! $22 for a SHANTY load of goodies!!! :B


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*NICE!!!!!!!!!!!*

All we need in NE Ohio is a little bit of ice. 
60 degree temps the other day certainly didn't help matters.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Got my Jammin Jigs order today.They look great as usual.Can not wait to try out my new lures.Some pin minnow spoons & flutter bugs & even the free spoon they gave me. Sweet!:B The gills luved the little spoons I bought last year/ perch too.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

it sure feels great to get excited and get the ole adrenalin going again... *Come on ICE!*


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

I bought some da-fly jigs and spoons from Brian in different sizes and went on a fishing trip (5 days) to central Ohio.
I took all the different baits and faired pretty good for Crappies.

Being hooked on the color combo of blue/white silver speckle I had Brian try his luck making up some that color.

The last day of the trip we were fishing Knox Lake and not doing bad when I figured it was time to play around.

I took the da-fly painted the way I wanted it and attached a v -shaped pork rind and on the tail sections dabbed some red iodine like a blood pattern on the tail sections.
Slowly dropped them around branches where if was over 7 foot.

Gosh, the carppie had to have it and the biggest of our catches in black crappie came from that try of something different.

Yes, Brian in some of the lures maybe besides smaller, 1/16 and 1/18 might be a very saleable items for you.

I could feel the flutter of the jig going down using ultra-light outfit , but the fan came when you felt the crappie pick up the lure in the fall.

A good note Brian for your work, when we arrived at the ramp to leave the lady was just closing up the bait store and asked how we did ?

I picked up the stringer and it was enough in size to get her to get out of the truck and look at them. She felt it was the biggest stringer she had seen this year.

Sure am glad I finally gave them a try and thanks to Your work Brian.

Happy ThanksGiving,
JimG


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love jamminjigs...... their paint jobs take a back seat to no one.....Since I'm a past user of their products.......I bought my first batch a few years back (when Novembers Bait) was still near Mogadore..... Needless to say, I returned for more......Keep up the good workmanship....and your prices ain't bad at all......great products guys.......


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jammin' Jigs are GREAT and they do catch a TON of fish... They have some really cool glow jigs too... BUT... I think you may have Jammin' Jigs and Microspoons mixed up. the "DA-FLY" spoons are a Microspoon product. They have a great flutter, don't they? 

I'm extremely pleased to have both companies on as supporters of OGF, and speaking as a Microspoons Pro Staffer, I can't wait to get some in the water come ice season. Try the "Meat Hook" jigs...


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Guess it was a Old Man Brain Fart. I was refering to Microspoons with my reply.
Maybe to many days out in the sunshine or something.

My Bad,
JimG


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are some of my favorite Jammin Jigs... I love the green one in the middle. The fish at Presque Isle like the orange one and the blue one...  










There are pix of all their products at www.jamminjigs.com if you want to take a look. They also have great deals on kits right now.



DA-FLY from Microspoons is pictured below. As you can see, the spoon blade placement allows for a nice flutter effect. Those and all the Microspoons product line are displayed at www.microspoons.com.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i didn't know that November's used jamminjigs. is that who the other baitshops get their jigs from also? i love their jigs and i'm planning on buyin a bunch for this season. what other jig/lures are good for the waters around mogadore res?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

PS73......yes, they started to carry them when TED discovered them on the market.....along with all the other brands they handled.....And as you probably know they are not in business at their old location(intersections of 42 and 224).....Last I knew they set up shop in NEWTON FALLS....but I haven't heard any thing on them lately......Evin....I'll give you a call before you start buying......Jon Sr.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

give me any of the horizontal style jammin jigs in a 14, 12 or maybe even a 10 and i would be happy pan fishin it all day.

edit, i meant 12, 10, or even an 8. i prefer the smaller ones.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

You can order directly from Jammin Jigs or Microspoons from their websites. They ship FAST too!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

We've got some new products for ice fishing this year at microspoons. They're called Kabobs. Here's a couple pics.
















Not sure if they have them up on the website yet so if you'd like to get some, send Keith and Jessica an email and let them know and they'll make them for you. Got mine last week and they look so good, i wanted to eat one myself.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....You are right on Chaunc...they sure look good enough to eat...I'll have to add some to my collection...Nice looking jigs....C.L.


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

Big Daddy said:


> You can order directly from Jammin Jigs or Microspoons from their websites. They ship FAST too!


wow, you wernt joking.i ordered on the 15th and had them the 17th. lol 40 bucks buys a lot of jigs and man do they look good, but sitting here trying to get the paint out of the eye's is a pain lol.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

I ordered some of these last week.

GREAT BUY, GREAT PRICE, GREAT QUALITY!

i was very impressed at the quality of the paint markings. 

Also this is worth a note, i gave my dad one of the small "ant" jigs when we set up at a farm pond. in 4 hours and over 60 fish caught from the ONE jig it still had its "legs" attached, ive never seen a jig hold up like that.

¤¤¤¤ - 4 stars


Thanks for being a sponsor


----------

